# 5V/7V-Adapter



## killer89 (13. April 2008)

Moin moin!
In der aktuellen PCGH ist ja ne Anleitung, wie man sich nen 5V/7V-Adapter baut. 
Nun stelle ich mir die Frage, wie das mit der weiteren Verkabelung gelöst werden muss, schließlich werden doch die Kabel/Drähte vertauscht und somit auch die Ausgangsspannung verändert oder?
Das wäre doch dumm, wenn dann noch z.B. ne Festplatte kommt, die 12V benötigt. 
Hab ich da was falsch verstanden? Ich höffe, ich habs verständlich geschrieben.


----------



## Dr.House (13. April 2008)

Du veränderst nur die Verkabelung an dem gewünschten Ende wo ein Lüfter dran hängt. Die anderen NT-Anschlüße liefern immer noch die 12 Volt.


----------



## Dr.House (13. April 2008)

Du veränderst nur die Verkabelung an dem gewünschten Ende wo ein Lüfter dran hängt. Die anderen NT-Anschlüße liefern immer noch die 12 Volt.

Wenn du Angst hast-da gibt es fertige Adapter zu kaufen !


----------



## killer89 (13. April 2008)

Nein, ich meinte das so:
edit: wie mach ich das groß?


----------



## exa (13. April 2008)

ja so geht da nicht, weil alle spannungen nach dem adapter auf die gemoddete abfallen, da musst du dann löten...


----------



## killer89 (13. April 2008)

Hmmm... najoa, dann weiß ich ja bescheid, muss ich mir halt mal Gedanken machen, wie ich meine Kabel verleg 
Aber Gefahren birgt das Umstecken der Adern nicht oder?
Ich hab mal gehört, das es gefährlich ist, wenn man bestimmte Spannungen mit Hilfe von Differenzen der +12V und -5V Leitung erreichen will (beispielsweise). Oder wie funktioniert das bei den Adaptern?


----------



## sockednc (13. April 2008)

http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/casemodding0/lfter-drossel.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die beiden Kabel einfach raus nehmen und die Kabel vom Lüfter direckt anklemmen. Und wieder genauso einstecken.

Es bleiben 12V an der z.B. HDD (Auf beiden Enden) und zum Lüfter kommen nur 7 Volt an. *nixmitlöten*
So hast du eine 7Volt Weiche gebaut.


----------



## exa (13. April 2008)

ja aber meist sind bei den dingern doch die adern der lüfter mit den eig fest verbunden, und dann muss man so umstzecken das leider hinten auch nur 7 oder 5 volt rauskommen, wenn  die lüfteradern lose sind isses kein prob...


----------



## killer89 (13. April 2008)

exa schrieb:


> ja aber meist sind bei den dingern doch die adern der lüfter mit den eig fest verbunden, und dann muss man so umstzecken das leider hinten auch nur 7 oder 5 volt rauskommen, wenn  die lüfteradern lose sind isses kein prob...


genauso wie bei mir... also hab ich nur 7V oder 5V "über" und komm nich wieder auf 12V... naja, dann halt nen freien NT-Stecker suchen und hinten nix mehr dran


----------



## sockednc (14. April 2008)

Ich weis nicht ob ich das richtig verstanden hab, aber ihr könnt doch einfach den Stecker vom Lüfter abknipsen...
...und dann so wie oben beschrieben weiter machen.

Und meistens is bei einen Lüfter auch ein 12V adapter dabei. Den könnt ihr nehmen...
...oder ein altes Netzteil.


----------



## killer89 (14. April 2008)

*bluetooth-adapter such* um bild zu posten
Edit: da mein Bluetooth-Adapter net funzt, hab ichs mal mit Paint gemalt 
So sieht mein Adapter jetzt aus.
Die kleinen dünnen Kabel sind festgeklemmt. Was kann ich also machen?
*Und nochmal die Frage: Wie kann ich das Bild hier in "groß" posten? <---- thx an sockednc 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## sockednc (14. April 2008)

*Bilder Groß posten:*
-anhängende Datei anlkicken
-im Browser http://... kopieren
-Symbol "Grafik einfügen" anklicken
-kopierte "http://..." einfügen und OK klicken

Fertig

*zu den Kabeln:*
einfach abklipsen.

...und so 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...wieder an einer anderen stelle befestigen.

Dazu musst du ein kleines Sück Kabel vorher abisolieren.
und dann einfach mit dem anderen Kabel zusammen klemmen.

*Wie kekommt man die einzelnen Adern raus?:*
Wenn du vorne in den 4 poligen Stecker schaust, dann sieht man, kleine wiederhacken (Wie beim Dübel). Die musst du mit einen sehr kleinen Flachschraubendreher eindrücken.

Wenn du jetzt die Adern wieder rein machst, dann halten sie nicht mehr.
Dazu musst du die Hacken wieder raus biegen.


*und hier nochmal die Webseite dazu:*
*http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/casemodding0/lfter-drossel.html*


Viel Spaß beim Bastel.


----------



## killer89 (14. April 2008)

Haste noch nen Tipp zum Abisolieren *ohne* diese Zangen? Hatte ma bei nem Praktikum diese praktischen Zangen zum Abisolieren, aber ohne is das immer so eine Sache... haste da ne gute Möglichkeit? Und für nen guten Tipp, wie ich die Stecker am besten auseinanderbiegen und zusammenmachen kann, halt damit die Drähte auch gut halten  (die sind ja so komisch eingeklemmt)


----------



## sockednc (16. April 2008)

Genau, diese komische einklemmtechnik verwendes du wieder. Die hält auf jedenfall etwas zuglast aus.

Ab isolieren, kannst mit dem Feuerzeug.
-gewünschte Stelle des Kabels warm bis heiß machen (aber nicht brennend)
-mit Daumen und Zeigefinger (Die Nägel) erwärmte Isolierung abreißen. (pass aber auf, nicht das du dir noch die Isolierung in die Haut brennst. Tut schei*e weh)


----------

